# Can American visitors to Ireland avail of free travel



## Passport1 (13 Apr 2013)

Can a senior citizen visiting Ireland from America avail of free travel on the trains/buses in Ireland or is that only open to Irish Pensioners

Would they just have to show their US passport when piurchasing the tickets?

Similar if they have someone travelling with them, another American citizen, not a senior citizen, can they avail of free travel too on trains and buses as their companion/minder

Thanks


----------



## Mrmr (13 Apr 2013)

For permanent residents only:
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...xtra_social_welfare_benefits/free_travel.html


----------



## snowyb (13 Apr 2013)

If they are travelling with an Irish person who has a companion pass, the older one can be the companion. 

I know that when our American relatives(over 70) visited, they always travelled as companions on my parents travel passes.

Snowyb


----------



## Leper (13 Apr 2013)

To save any embarrassment, the answer to the original question is 'No'


----------



## Passport1 (13 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the replies and answers


----------

